# Checking in from Alabama



## mbasaraba (Jun 27, 2012)

Good Morning,

Was given the address to the site from another member I work with, Rick Petapah, here in Huntsville Alabama.

Rick has brought some amazing things done on his smoker and My wife and I have been wanting to buy one for some time.

I have decided to build my own Reverse Draft Smoker, cutting the panels on my CNC Plasma and then TIG and MIG the panels together. 

Have been reading a lot of threads on here for the last 2 days and just thought I would post a hello and then get started on a build thread.

Matthew


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 27, 2012)

Howdy!  We live in Madison, AL.  I am learning a ton here and everyone is supportive and very nice!


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Matthew! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to SMF!!! We're happy you joined us! Tell Rick Thanks for sending you our way!


----------



## mbasaraba (Jun 27, 2012)

KathrynN said:


> Howdy!  We live in Madison, AL.  I am learning a ton here and everyone is supportive and very nice!


Hey Kathryn. 

Are you building your own also? I work in Huntsville but live in Boaz but if you are needing a shop to weld or cut anything let me know. I have a 40 x 60 shop with pretty much every kind of metal fab equipment you would need to work on it with.


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome to SMF     :welcome1:


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 27, 2012)

Cool!  Thank you!  I have just purchased a small electric smoker about 3 weeks ago...and have done something every weekend.  Having a ball and learning as I go!  I am already drooling over a bigger and better smoker now!  It's addictive...and the yums and oooo's and ah's are great to hear!

I may have another sheet metal ? for you regarding something Auto related!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to SMF - glad you joined us


----------



## mbasaraba (Jun 28, 2012)

KathrynN said:


> Cool!  Thank you!  I have just purchased a small electric smoker about 3 weeks ago...and have done something every weekend.  Having a ball and learning as I go!  I am already drooling over a bigger and better smoker now!  It's addictive...and the yums and oooo's and ah's are great to hear!
> 
> I may have another sheet metal ? for you regarding something Auto related!


Dont hesitate to contact me. I have been fabricating custom gauge panels and dash replacements for different cars.

64 Ford Econoline Van







67 Chevy G10 Van







79 Fiat Pinnin Farina 







I have also designed and built some awesome Full Body Reclining Patio swings. This one is a Queen size and the full sized futon was just on there for testing it out.


----------



## mbasaraba (Jun 28, 2012)

KathrynN said:


> Cool!  Thank you!  I have just purchased a small electric smoker about 3 weeks ago...and have done something every weekend.  Having a ball and learning as I go!  I am already drooling over a bigger and better smoker now!  It's addictive...and the yums and oooo's and ah's are great to hear!
> 
> I may have another sheet metal ? for you regarding something Auto related!


Tried to reply but it says Since I am new, held for Moderation... Not sure what that means.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks great!  We have a '93 Miata that needs some help.


----------

